# Xbox One’s dashboard leaks online in video



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One’s dashboard leaks online in video*

A video showing parts of the Xbox One’s dashboard running has surfaced on Youtube courtesy of user Jackson Carter. Catch the video after the jump before it’s taken down.








The video shows the fairly seamless transition between Crytek’s Ryse: Son of Rome running in “fullscreen” mode and then picture in picture within the UI, which very much resembles the Metro UI of Windows 8 recolored to match the Xbox’s green. 

According to Carter, the boot time on both the console and Ryse are quite quick in this beta version of the Xbox One.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## s020736 (Sep 28, 2013)

wow that would be so quick


----------

